# Whiting in surf



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

A buddy and I caught about 150 whiting in incoming surf today between 10:00 - 1:30. Kept 12 and threw back another 10-12 keepers. Left them biting.

Jamaica Beach area
Crab and shrimp Fishbites rigged on homemade tandem mono leaders, 1-3 oz triangle weight on bottom, circle hooks

When we first set-up with sand spikes, we were catching basketball size weed balls. Weed was in first gut but not on beach or deeper water.

We abandoned sand spikes and fishing from 1st sand bar holding rods. Caught one or two on almost every cast.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Cool report I love some good whiting fishing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcs12345 (May 1, 2014)

I tried for whiting last weekend....ended up with nothing but hardheads.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

We went last weekend too. Only caught a couple.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Good Fish sticks and they can give up a little tug
WTG


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

dcs12345 said:


> I tried for whiting last weekend....ended up with nothing but hardheads.


Dunno where you're at but we had the same experience in Matagorda. Whiting were way out, I was the only one who could catch them launching baits way out. Everyone else was loading up on hardheads, wife got frustrated and switched to a spoon and promptly caught two small hardheads and quit fishing. LOL


----------



## dcs12345 (May 1, 2014)

justletmein said:


> Dunno where you're at but we had the same experience in Matagorda. Whiting were way out, I was the only one who could catch them launching baits way out. Everyone else was loading up on hardheads, wife got frustrated and switched to a spoon and promptly caught two small hardheads and quit fishing. LOL


I was up on North end of McFaddin outside of Sabine Pass.

Started out with fish bites..hard heads.
Netted some mullets and threw out some fairly large heads (5" or so)...more **** hard heads. Some were only slightly bigger than the bait. Some felt like decent size stingrays do to the big seaweed balls I was dragging back in with them.


----------



## magspa (Apr 11, 2013)

My 5 year old son tore em up, one after another a few weeks ago at SPI on popping cork with live shrimp in the wade gut until his zebco 33 had enough salt/sand and broke down. What size hooks yal prefer for them? I just made some single drop rigs and used 1/0 circle hooks. I hope they aren't too big.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

magspa said:


> My 5 year old son tore em up, one after another a few weeks ago at SPI on popping cork with live shrimp in the wade gut until his zebco 33 had enough salt/sand and broke down. What size hooks yal prefer for them? I just made some single drop rigs and used 1/0 circle hooks. I hope they aren't too big.


I like 1/0 light mutu hooks.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Caught 25-30 too small to keep on Fishbites at GSP today.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

magspa said:


> My 5 year old son tore em up, one after another a few weeks ago at SPI on popping cork with live shrimp in the wade gut until his zebco 33 had enough salt/sand and broke down. What size hooks yal prefer for them? I just made some single drop rigs and used 1/0 circle hooks. I hope they aren't too big.


if you can get into a bunch of skipjack/ladyfish w/that same rig and combo, it's a hoot...maybe need to get past the first bar, tho...
note to self...
keep a new Zeb-combo and pop-cork rig for just that occaision...


----------



## 2cScott (May 7, 2018)

justletmein said:


> Dunno where you're at but we had the same experience in Matagorda. Whiting were way out, I was the only one who could catch them launching baits way out. Everyone else was loading up on hardheads, wife got frustrated and switched to a spoon and promptly caught two small hardheads and quit fishing. LOL


 I have fished Matty more often then other beaches the last few years and I have noticed a lot of rain seems to push the bait fish ie. whiting, croaker, etc. out past the second bar. I would imagine fish that eat them will be affected also. Have any of you noticed the same at other beaches? Sargent, Mustang, Pins, etc. ?


----------

